
Logisland “Event Mining at scale” - worldwildweb
Logisland
provides a stream analytics solution
that can handle all enterprise-scale
event data and processing<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Hurence&#x2F;logisland
======
worldwildweb
The main goal of LogIsland framework is to provide tools to automatically
extract valuable knowledge from historical log data. To do so we need two
different kind of processing over our technical stack :

\- Grab events from logs \- Perform Event Pattern Mining (EPM)

